# New bike purchase 1935 Shapleigh Hardware Co.



## Robertriley (Feb 10, 2015)

I think I paid too much for the bike after shipping but I needed the speedo for my Elgin Blackhawk and the wheels look great.  The speedo made up for the cost.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 10, 2015)

Chris , please give me a shot of that headbadge. Rob.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 10, 2015)

I will see if he will take a shot of it before it gets shipped.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 10, 2015)

Neat bike!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 10, 2015)

Here you goView attachment 196067View attachment 196068


----------



## rocketman (Feb 10, 2015)

nice one, looks like a "garage queen"................


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2015)

I ride everything... Just some more than others


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for a great pic of the badge Chris. We need to figure out who made this one. I've seen that chainring before, I think it was on a Snyder built bike. Rob.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2015)

Not sure about the rest of the bike, but the chainring is Westfield.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 11, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Not sure about the rest of the bike, but the chainring is Westfield.




Ok, that makes sense. I just couldn't remember what I seen it on. Rob.


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm interested in the fenders.    Catfish


----------



## bricycle (Feb 11, 2015)

I want the wheels! 
Great bike. Shapleighs don't get the Love they deserve......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 11, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I think I paid too much for the bike after shipping but I needed the speedo for my Elgin Blackhawk and the wheels look great.  The speedo made up for the cost.



Don't know about that, but looks like you have an exceptional pair of triple steps wheels...very hard to find like that and a nice leather troxel as well.
Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 11, 2015)

*1935 shapleigh*

I hope this bike don't go to parts, it's a piece of St. Louis history. Here's my 24 mead built shapleigh hardware rugby. Rob.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 11, 2015)

Well, 
I'd keep the seat and rims if i was to part it and if that was the case, I'd give Rob (Rollfaster) the first shot on the rest do to his passion for the brand...this is if I was to part it.


----------



## andy812 (Feb 12, 2015)

nice bike


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 20, 2015)

Taking offers on the frame, fork, truss, head badge together as one and offers on the fenders.  There is a sales add up too.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the motivation.  I really didn't like the colors someone repainted it at all.   So , here's the work in progress.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice job Chris. I'll be following this one for sure. Rob.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll be selling the frame,fork and truss rods.  I just wanted something to do....lol


----------



## Khart15 (May 14, 2016)

Can anyone help me? We just acquired this today. Know nothing about it.


----------



## Khart15 (May 14, 2016)

Khart15 said:


> Can anyone help me? We just acquired this today. Know nothing about it.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 14, 2016)

Mannn, that's a sweet lookin ride, it would be a shame to part it out! The speedo is one thing, but that ol beast looks good just the way she is!


----------



## Khart15 (May 14, 2016)

Khart15 said:


> View attachment 317068


----------



## Khart15 (May 14, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Mannn, that's a sweet lookin ride, it would be a shame to part it out! The speedo is one thing, but that ol beast looks good just the way she is!



Do you have any clue how old it is? We found it in an old shed of our friends burried under tons of "stuff" lol


----------



## CrazyDave (May 14, 2016)

Khart15 said:


> Do you have any clue how old it is? We found it in an old shed of our friends burried under tons of "stuff" lol



I was referring to the OP's bike, not that, that thing is ugly. lololol.  I would guess 50's, if you can get $100, do it and run.


----------



## mike j (May 14, 2016)

CrazyDave, you've got to stop holding back. Just say whatever you think. Seriously, I'd go along with your estimate though, that bike has a really cool head badge & could clean up into a nice beach cruiser.


----------

